# After a few weeks, the verdict (for me) is in



## oreoferret (Jan 3, 2012)

This device sucks.

The wifi sucks.
The gps sucks.

The keyboard dock.. for me at least.. I lost the trackpad/mouse pointer probably 99% of the time

The keyboard simpel stops working/responding all the time.. one minute working, on minute not working.

Ebay time for the garbage! F* you Asus.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

You know what sucks? This thread sucks. Honestly, why does everyone think everyone else cares what you are doing with your prime. If you don't like it, get rid of it. The more people that are unhappy with the prime that leave for other devices the better in my opinion. The last thing we need here is more people b*tching about known issues. And losing the haters will only allow those of us who love the prime to better focus on making the most of our devices rather than sifting through post after post about how asus sucks and everything sucks and how you should wait another 6 months for the tf700. I understand this is the internet and people have a right to voice their opinions, but in general, exercise some restraint when making new topics. If the information is already common knowledge, don't make a new thread, if you're just complaining about the same things other people are complaining about, don't make a new thread, and lastly, if you're thinking about making a new thread telling everyone that you hate your prime and are planning on dumping it, don't make a new thread. The prime section on almost every android forum site I visit has gotten out of control and it's about time things start to change.

/end-rant

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## rollingthunder (Nov 8, 2011)

Later dude we won't miss you


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> You know what sucks? This thread sucks. Honestly, why does everyone think everyone else cares what you are doing with your prime. If you don't like it, get rid of it. The more people that are unhappy with the prime that leave for other devices the better in my opinion. The last thing we need here is more people b*tching about known issues. And losing the haters will only allow those of us who love the prime to better focus on making the most of our devices rather than sifting through post after post about how asus sucks and everything sucks and how you should wait another 6 months for the tf700. I understand this is the internet and people have a right to voice their opinions, but in general, exercise some restraint when making new topics. If the information is already common knowledge, don't make a new thread, if you're just complaining about the same things other people are complaining about, don't make a new thread, and lastly, if you're thinking about making a new thread telling everyone that you hate your prime and are planning on dumping it, don't make a new thread. The prime section on almost every android forum site I visit has gotten out of control and it's about time things start to change.
> 
> /end-rant
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


+1000

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCapcom (Aug 17, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> You know what sucks? This thread sucks. Honestly, why does everyone think everyone else cares what you are doing with your prime. If you don't like it, get rid of it. The more people that are unhappy with the prime that leave for other devices the better in my opinion. The last thing we need here is more people b*tching about known issues. And losing the haters will only allow those of us who love the prime to better focus on making the most of our devices rather than sifting through post after post about how asus sucks and everything sucks and how you should wait another 6 months for the tf700. I understand this is the internet and people have a right to voice their opinions, but in general, exercise some restraint when making new topics. If the information is already common knowledge, don't make a new thread, if you're just complaining about the same things other people are complaining about, don't make a new thread, and lastly, if you're thinking about making a new thread telling everyone that you hate your prime and are planning on dumping it, don't make a new thread. The prime section on almost every android forum site I visit has gotten out of control and it's about time things start to change.
> 
> /end-rant
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Best Advice!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Christo (Nov 20, 2011)

OP, I think the word you're looking for is "Owned."


----------



## Voltron (Jan 30, 2012)

mkjellgren said:


> You know what sucks? This thread sucks. Honestly, why does everyone think everyone else cares what you are doing with your prime. If you don't like it, get rid of it. The more people that are unhappy with the prime that leave for other devices the better in my opinion. The last thing we need here is more people b*tching about known issues. And losing the haters will only allow those of us who love the prime to better focus on making the most of our devices rather than sifting through post after post about how asus sucks and everything sucks and how you should wait another 6 months for the tf700. I understand this is the internet and people have a right to voice their opinions, but in general, exercise some restraint when making new topics. If the information is already common knowledge, don't make a new thread, if you're just complaining about the same things other people are complaining about, don't make a new thread, and lastly, if you're thinking about making a new thread telling everyone that you hate your prime and are planning on dumping it, don't make a new thread. The prime section on almost every android forum site I visit has gotten out of control and it's about time things start to change.
> 
> /end-rant
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Damn straight!


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Just wait it out bro. Once Asus or someone produces an unsecured boot we'll be able to flash custom roms and kernels. I know as soon as as it hits I'll be behind my computer compiling new builds quick and in a hurry!

If you found me to be helpful please return the favor and hit that thanks button 

Sent from somewhere deep in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## Droidrev71 (Jun 7, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> You know what sucks? This thread sucks. Honestly, why does everyone think everyone else cares what you are doing with your prime. If you don't like it, get rid of it. The more people that are unhappy with the prime that leave for other devices the better in my opinion. The last thing we need here is more people b*tching about known issues. And losing the haters will only allow those of us who love the prime to better focus on making the most of our devices rather than sifting through post after post about how asus sucks and everything sucks and how you should wait another 6 months for the tf700. I understand this is the internet and people have a right to voice their opinions, but in general, exercise some restraint when making new topics. If the information is already common knowledge, don't make a new thread, if you're just complaining about the same things other people are complaining about, don't make a new thread, and lastly, if you're thinking about making a new thread telling everyone that you hate your prime and are planning on dumping it, don't make a new thread. The prime section on almost every android forum site I visit has gotten out of control and it's about time things start to change.
> 
> /end-rant
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Interesting way to respond. well, I disagree with you lashing back at someone who has the right to voice his opinion on his product. I'd be pissed too if I blew money on a tablet and some important functions aren't working. I think deep inside your just as upset with your tablet. If this was a thread on how great he likes the tablet you wouldn't of said s**t! So -1000 on your comment.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Hopefully you have a rooted android phone, be cause if you can tether I can solve your wifi problems. Tether your phone to your tablet and the tablet will use the phone's gps instead of it's own. As far as wifi is concerned, lightly squeeze the tablet along the entire top edge of the tablet. This will help with the pins that are used to connect the GPS and wifi radios.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## buxtahuda (Jan 31, 2012)

Droidrev71 said:


> Interesting way to respond. well, I disagree with you lashing back at someone who has the right to voice his opinion on his product. I'd be pissed too if I blew money on a tablet and some important functions aren't working. I think deep inside your just as upset with your tablet. If this was a thread on how great he likes the tablet you wouldn't of said s**t! So -1000 on your comment.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1474354

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16468-opinionsquestions-on-prime/

I could go for days, but here are two already existing threads amongst dozens, on the front-pages of the sites' Transformer threads. There's no need for new, redundant posts. Let him state his unhappiness: to ASUS and on an existing thread where it can get swallowed with the hundreds of other negative, useless posts. And I know about useless posts (i.e. this), but they generally only warrant a new thread when there's an emergency and a noob involved... (Again, I've got firsthand experience here lol)

Really though, I do understand, I'm kind of unhappy but still oh-so-stoked about mine. I've noticed a pattern of tiny dots on the Corning Gorilla Glass that drive me CRAZY in certain light, light screen-bleed, blah blah blah but if I make a new thread it's going to be when I'm cutting/melting/soldering/whatever'ing and trying to convey something other than "This sucks."

So +1 for upholding freedom of speech, -1000 for upholding d'baggery.

/something (a rant would at least have a point >.>)


----------



## Droidrev71 (Jun 7, 2011)

do two threads really get in your way.. what a joke. who cares really


buxtahuda said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1474354
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...tions-on-prime/
> 
> ...


----------



## Ker~Man (Oct 29, 2011)

@D'Rev

You're A Complete D'Bag. Now THAT'S Freedom Of Speech...


----------

